# Something is wrong...



## VectorSketcher

with Riddick, my 3 yr old GSD. Ok, in order to not make this too long here is the quick details:

My vet, the only one I trust, is unavailable until monday, the emergency vets here are horrible, they diagnose everything wrong.

Riddick's back legs are seemingly non functioning, just happened today, this morning he got up was walking stiffly, as the day has progressed he has lost all mobility within his rear area. I thought it was his hips as they are sensitive, but I can move them all over the place without them popping and without him whinning or crying. He just can't jump up on the couch anymore, nor can he walk down two stairs without dragging his lower body like a seal, very disturbing to see.

He is not in pain, not that I can tell, as he hasn't wimpered not once today. 

He did not do any sort of strenuous excercising, or jumping for a few days, about two days ago he did sprint after my pup, could that have strained his rear legs somehow?

Trying to give you guys all the details, hoping someone has dealt with this before, he was perfectly normal yesterday, walking fine, going up and down the stairs fine, jumping on and off the bed and couch, this issue just hit him today and has gotten worse as the day has gone on. 

Any insight would be very much appreciated, my husband and I are helping him go where ever he needs to go, but watching him drag his lower body is horrible, and we can't figure out what is wrong with him. He is getting xrays monday.

The truely puzzling thing is that he doesn't seem to be in any kind of pain at all, and he allows me to manuver his hips around with out a problem. A muscle issue maybe?


----------



## elginhaus

In people, a muscle issue is painful. I don't think its a muscle. Could it be something pressing on a nerve to cause symptoms but no pain?


----------



## VectorSketcher

Exactly, your right. The no pain thing has us baffled, and Riddick is a whiner, if he is feeling something painful he lets us know, he is over dramatic, but with this...nothing. So confusing.


----------



## GranvilleGSD

I've seen similar happen with daschunds, usually a disc problem with their back. Usually this is serious and if not treated immediately can lead to them being paralyzed. Not sure what is going on with him but I'd take him to the vet ASAP if he were my dog.


----------



## Elaine

If this is a new thing, this is a vet emergency and you need to be driving like right now to a vet somewhere. This sounds spinal, either a blood clot or a slipped disc or something along those lines and needs immediate care.


----------



## DorianE

It could also be neuro which would mean no pain either. Regardless, it is spinal, nerve or neuro all something that cant wait till Monday. My opinion only!


----------



## Jeff_s

I hope all goes well.


----------



## Laura H.

The only situation I had that was somewhat similar, my GSD Rocky all of a sudden wouldn't walk, but he showed to be in considerable pain.

He was only about two or three at the time.

The vet took xrays & said it was his hips, he wouldn't walk up stairs, play, I even went so far as to call OSU to find out about hip transplants.

He was on anti-inflammatory meds. After maybe six weeks or less he was his old self again. I think he pulled a tendon or ligament in one of those back legs, or hip, the vet never even mentioned that.

So if could be something after strenuous play with the puppy. Hope everything turns out all right.


----------



## gshephlvr

I don't think you should wait until monday. If my dog had non-functioning back legs, crappy vet or not he would be going in for x-rays and bloodwork at the minimum. 

even if someone had dealt with it before it doesn't mean its what is going on with your dog.


----------



## katieliz

the sudden onset and serious nature (dragging his lower body), of this condition indicates the need for veterinary care immediately. imho.


----------



## Annikas Mom

No pain = spinal or neuro issues. I would not wait until Monday to have him seen, is there another E-Vet maybe futher away that you do trust?


----------



## BowWowMeow

I agree with the above but I think you could wait until tomorrow and do some research and find the best vet possible. After my ordeal with Chama I found out that we have a second e-vet. It is 30 minutes away but has a much better reputation than the one I went to.


----------



## middleofnowhere

There's a good 24 hour vet just north of denver - north glenn or thornton some place like that.


----------



## LisaT

Check real careful to make sure there are no ticks and that you aren't looking at tick paralysis.


----------



## Fafhrd

It also could be degenerative myelopathy. There is now a DNA test available by mail.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Ticks in Colorado are not very plentiful and they would not be out this early. Tick paralysis would be very unlikely.

(12 years in rocky mtn west not one tick.)


----------



## LisaT

But, but, what about Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever -- CO has it's own named tick disease??!?!?!?!??!?!?

Thanks for the clarification middle!!


----------



## LisaT

Okay, had to go look:

Tick season in CO returns 3/09: http://www.thecherrycreeknews.com/content/view/1332/2/

Lyme in CO: http://www.csindy.com/gyrobase/Content?oid=oid%3A34288

Colorado Tick Fever (I didn't know that one!): http://www.denvergov.org/AnimalControl/I...14/Default.aspx

tick paralysis in CO: http://jama.ama-assn.org/cgi/content/full/296/14/1721?ck=nck

<span style="color: #3333FF">*TICKS and their diseases are everywhere, typically even where it's said they aren't







*</span>


----------



## roxy84

> Originally Posted By: Annikas MomNo pain = spinal or neuro issues. I would not wait until Monday to have him seen, is there another E-Vet maybe futher away that you do trust?


yes! im dumfounded. your dog has lost suddenly lost functioning in his back legs. there could be serious time issues here depending on what is going on. get to an e-vet. if you have to drive to another town, do so. people on here can guess and speculate all day long, but its just more time wasted that a professional should be evaluating him.


----------



## LandosMom

spinal issues (like compression) are often time dependent- there's only a certain amount of time in which you can treat to make a difference. take him to the vet ASAP.


----------



## GSDLoverII

Any updates?


----------



## VectorSketcher

Well, here is an update. We took him to the e-vet, another one here in the springs. Thanks for all your opinions, it is greatly appreciated. 

So, Riddick, is getting xrays done right now, the vet said that he could have had a spinal stroke, I need more info on this, both my husband and I were seriously distraught while in the office, we went through a whole box of tissue. The people there were trying to calm us down, but that was hopeless. So while he could have had a spinal stroke, they also think he could have a bulging disc, or even degenerative myelopathy. The thing about degenerative myelopathy is that the vet even said at his weight a paralysis of his hind quarters would not be good and it basically means he would need to be PTS....I can't even think straight right now...my hsuband and I can't stop crying...they made us leave him there so they could xrays, but he looked so sad while we put him the cage, he knew we were leaving him and he looked sooooo freaking sad....this is horrible.

So, we were also told that after the xrays if nothing shows, monday morning he will be shipped up to Denver, or Fort Collins for a MRI to be done...they said that a surgery could be performed if it is his spinal disc, with his size (133 lbs) the surgery will cost us about 7 grand, we are paying it, there is no limit to how much we will spend on Riddick, he literally is like a child to us. If the MRI does show that it was a spinal stroke we were told that no surgery is necessary and that he will eventually recover on his own in due time...

Sorry for the incoherency, we are still reeling from all this...just wanted to give an update and to say thank you guys.


----------



## VectorSketcher

oh, i forgot to add that Riddick still has feeling in his hind quarters, he was poked and pinched in his feet, he yelped, he was pinched along his spinal area on his back, and he yelped then too, so that is a good sign I guess, he still doesn't have great mobility back there as he didn't try to pull away from the vet at all...just wanted to add that. But over all pain, well, there isnt' any at least he is not showing it at all.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Big hugs going out to you and hubby. I can imagine how devastated you must be. I am glad that you found a competent vet to take him to and that they are doing x-rays and prepared to refer him wherever necessary. 

I have never heard of degenerative myelopathy coming on like this, especially in such a young dog. As I understand it (and have seen it) it is a very gradual progression. 

I had no idea Riddick was that large. Is there a history of spinal or disc problems in his lines?


----------



## elginhaus

I totally agree that DM is more progressive. I've never heard of a spinal stroke. I'll need to research that. Good thoughts for you and Riddick


----------



## VectorSketcher

Hi BowWow,
There is no history of this in his breeding, his breeders still keep tabs on him, so I emailed them to let them know what has happened, they were a little distrubed that Riddick even got to the size he is as Riddick's parents are no where near that size, they are the breed standard. Both his parents are very healthy, and there is no history of spinal or disc problems, so I am sure the breeders are going to be baffled. I have been working on getting his weight down for the past two months, but when we brought him in and weighed him he had gained one pound, hasn't lost anything, so I am at a loss there. But it isn't like he is fat, but his size is definately too big I think, how do I get him to lower that, when you feel his ribs you can feel them, they are not obvious looking, but there certianly isn't any fat on him...so I don't know...I am at a loss today...I did some research on spinal strokes, apparently they can happen in dogs and cats and only effect their hind quarters, I think the spinal cord cuts off the circulation of blood and that is what effects their hind legs, the symptoms sounded like what Riddick is going through right now, I hope it is that and not degenerative myelopathy.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

This site seems to have some knowledgeable people: http://handicappedpet.net/helppets/

Not sure how busy it is on a Sunday, but hopefully you can read some of the resources there. 

Is he home with you? Oh, okay, he's at the vet to be kept under bed rest? 

Wow, I guess this is also called an FCE (IF that is what it is). http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_fibrocartilaginous_embolism.html

Good luck and take care.


----------



## VectorSketcher

Thanks Jean. I will check that link out. Yes, Riddick is at the vets now, the poor guy is such a good dog that he won't releive himself inside a building, but he can't squat or lift his leg to potty either, so they are going to put him on a sedative, a pain killer, and then install a cathedar so he can releive himself. He is going to be there all day with them, I guess they wanted to do some steriods on him as well in case it is a buldging disc. They are suppose to call us before noon so we can hear the results of the xrays...so soon I guess as it is already 11:00 now. That wait is killing us.


----------



## LisaT

FCE can be helped by acupuncture, the sooner it is started the better, whatever recovery there is, is slow. 

A bulging disc may require surgery, but I would opt for chiropractic first, for better long term results.

I hope you find some answers


----------



## VectorSketcher

Thanks Lisa, I just read the article Jean posted up there about FCE...made me cry all over again and scared that he might be paralyzed. I will definately look into acupuncture, if it is indeed FCE, which that article described Riddick to the t really.


----------



## aubie

Oh sweeite...I'm sooo sorry! I'm sure you'll know what's going on very soon...often not knowing and making our own guesses can get us more worked up than we should be!! 

Calming thoughts, mojo and prayers coming your way!!!


----------



## VectorSketcher

Oh we definately need the calming thoughts and prayers right now, I am calling them in 20 minutes if they haven't called me yet. The not knowing has us all in a mess, I am surfing the web looking for answers and my husband is trying to stay busy by working on the basement...I think it is doing little settle to his nerves though as he keeps coming up stairs every ten minutes asking if I have heard anything.


----------



## LisaT




----------



## Smith3

best of luck to you and your puppy, that is so rough


----------



## JakodaCD OA

keeping my fingers crossed for good news as well


----------



## DorianE

Any news yet? I am so worried for all of you! Hope for good news!


----------



## DancingCavy

I'm glad you were able to get him in to the vet. We'll keep all fingers and paws crossed here for you.


----------



## VectorSketcher

Well, I have news, not what I wanted but not the worst either. They did xrays, he has severe hip desease, she said she hasn't seen a case that bad for a long time. So they have him on fluids, he is a bit dehydrated, he has a cathedar in because he can't get up on his own to potty, he is on pain meds, and has an oral predrazone, not sure what that oral thing is. I asked her about the FCE, she said that she is not sure because Riddick is throwing out wierd signs to her. She says that FCE dogs only have pain from the incident that causes the FCE and that's it (but riddick hasn't done anything this past week where he yelped), no other pain. With Riddick, while he doesn't show that he has pain, when the vet pokes and prodes his feet, legs and back he does yelp and whine. So she is thinking that maybe it is just his severe hip disease that is causing him not to stand, however, she is not sure so tomorrow morning he will be schedule for an MRI either in Denver, or Fort Collins, she is going to call around and schedule an appointment for him so he will be at the vets all the rest of the day and all night tonight, we can go visit him, but if he sees us we know he is going to be get all upset and try to come with us, but then again she said that he is sedated...no I have to see him, I think we will go in a few hours and see him. Ummm...that is basically it, I really, really really really hope it isn't FCE, I have read alot on it within these few hours and those dogs need a lot of therapy and most only regain 75-85% of mobility or even be paralyzed forever...I hope not, but either way she said that a hip replacement is going to be part of his future.


----------



## VectorSketcher

thanks for all the thoughts, hopes and prayers guys, it is so greatly appreciated!


----------



## Maedchen

my best wishes to Riddick and your family. Hoping for a speedy & full recovery!


----------



## GSDLoverII

My Casey had a hip replacement about 3 years ago and she is doing fantastic! She will be 8 in July so she had it pretty young.
She was in so much pain before the THR and walked out of the vets office on her new hip the day after the surgery 
She still has one bad hip but uses her good one for the most part.
I am still very happy with the outcome!








Good Luck to you and know that a lot of people are pulling for you and Riddick!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: vectorSketcher...and has an oral predrazone, not sure what that oral thing is.


That means he's on oral prednisone, a steroid, which will help with inflammation. So sorry to hear you're going through this with Riddick.


----------



## VectorSketcher

Well, another update, we went to see him tonight, I think we upset him more, it took three nurses and the vet to get him to calm down when we left, it was horrible, he is so scared, as are we. The vet showed us his xrays, his hips are horrible guys. They are so bad. Nothing looks how it should, I don't even know how he walked for his three years. And on top of that he has a spinal issue, while the xrays showed nothing wrong with his spine, the vet strongly suggested that there was neuro damage there somewhere that only a MRI can reveal it, so we are headed up to Fort Collins to CSU to get an mri done, the vet said CSU was a great university and that they deal with neuro issues and hip disease, so that was comforting to know we were going to a good recommended place. But if it is determined that his spine can not be fixed...well...then we were told there is nothing anyone can do to help him and then we have to consider the other thing...PTS. We made the vet cry tonight, neither one of us could hold it in and hearing Riddick whinning for us in the back made everything worse...thanks for the support guys, I do need it right now.


----------



## LisaT

Please, consider some good supplements, combined with acupunture and chiropractic care.


----------



## kshort

Michelle,
CSU is the best - that's exactly where I would go first. I'm sure their surgery staff is great there is also. Good luck and will look for updates on your boy. I'm sure you're terrified, but he will be in great hands at CSU.


----------



## Barb E

Oh my, I'm so sorry to hear about Riddick!


----------



## middleofnowhere

I am so sorry. I hope that the final diagnosis is less bleak than you think right now. At least, you are in a good location for getting good vet services. There are some good accupuncture/chiropractor vets in the front range area so you do have a wide choice.


----------



## jmopaso

I've never heard of a spinal stroke either. It really sounds like trauma or a disc issue to me, with trauma being more likely.
I agree that taking him to an e-vet was the only decision to make given the situation.

However.... if you have a regular vet that you trust, please consult with them on Monday a.m. I don't know what it is like in your area, but around here the e-clinics and especially the Specialty/Referral hospitals tend to offer only the most high priced options and diagnostics to the clients.

.


----------



## RebelGSD

I am so sorry to hear about your boy. I hope his condition can be corrected. Please keep in mind that some dogs do great with a cart. there was one in my neighborhood that was chasing birds and went into the lake with his cart.


----------



## BowWowMeow

You definitely want to go to the orthopedic specialist now. If CSU is the best then that's where you should go. A regular vet will be of no help at all. I hope that whatever other thing is going on is just temporary and is able to be corrected. 

My first gsd had severe bilateral hip dysplasia. I noticed some stuff when she was under a year old and took her in for x-rays. She was a big girl--she should have been 95 pounds but I kept her very, very lean b/c of the hips. I ended up replacing one of her hips and having a different surgery on the other one. The THR was amazing for her and she lived to be almost 12. 

Supplements, exercise and food are going to be very key for Riddick in the future. Hopefully he has a long and less painful life ahead of him!


----------



## Jeff_s

I am getting teary eyed thinking of this, I will be praying for Riddick.

Jeff


----------



## natalie559

Gosh- so sorry to hear about your boy! Try and stay strong!


----------



## Laura H.

I hope he's going to be okay, he's so young for that to happen.

I know when Rocky had his injury I was calling OSU to set up appt. for hip transplant. But he recovered before that happened.

But I was told by vet that unlike humans you can get one hip replaced in dogs & they will do absolutely fine, you don't have to get both replaced.


----------



## Jake's Mom

How sad. We'll keep sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## RebelGSD

Any news about Riddick?
Sending prayers your way...


----------



## BowWowMeow

Just wondering how Riddick is doing...update when you can, please.


----------



## VectorSketcher

Here is another update on Riddick. We spent all day up in Fort Collins today at CSU. They really are great group of people there, but it was a frustrating day none the less. I think the best part of them poking and prodding him was that he didn’t care because we were with him, they allowed us to stay with him while they examined him, we got to help them actually, he loved that so much. He was his happy normal self again, just kept laying his head in our laps and soaking up our loves, we decided at that point, PTS is NOT an option, he is too aware and too happy for that. 

They found that he has feeling in his hind area, his left leg has some mobility, you tickle his toes and he moves his leg and his toes, his right leg has feeling but no mobility. So all that was good, but not great. He hasn’t lost any muscle tone, that was another good thing. They narrowed it down to that it is either a slipped disc, or a spinal stroke (FCE). 

He went into his MRI, just to have it break down in the middle of his scan, so that was frustrating to us as that was the key thing he needed done, so they told us that while he was under that we should opt to have some colored fluid pumped into his spine area, then have an xray taken so they could rule out the spinal disc problem. Well, it did, they are treating him for the spinal stroke. So now he is to stay at CSU until Friday, they need to monitor him to see if he improves his motor skills or declines in it. They will also start physical therapy on him as well, get him to potty on his own before he returns home to us this weekend, where we will take over his physical therapy. This is basically a time healing process, 80-90% of dogs regain mobility, while the other percent remain paralyzed, we are still very upset, but are ready for the long haul, and are hoping that his HD doesn’t prevent him from a full recovery. He is also getting started on supplements for his HD, but we know he will need a hip surgery in his future. 

His physical therapy includes him learning to use his hind legs and wag his tail, all with the use of a customized sling, so I am going to build my upper body strength well! I just need to hold up his hind area and he will do his front, they say this will help him to use his back legs again, just time will tell how much he will regain.

Sorry for the long update, while we are relieved to know what is wrong, we are still pretty upset, but things will get better, thanks again for all the support guys, it really does help to have a forum like this!


----------



## VectorSketcher

Oh, and they said the cause of it all is probably something to do with a spinal disc acting up and getting into his spinal fluid, for his spinal fluid is yellow, which is not good at all, we are still waiting to see what that is all about, more tests they say, and to be patient.


----------



## DorianE

The love of an animal and the animals love for his family are strong medicine. He hasnt given up! He is counting on you to do the same. My heart and prayers go out to you again tonight, may you find some peace even though part of your family is away and fighting to return. May you sleep and rest so that you can do what you need to do tomorrow! God speed to all!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Thanks for taking the time to update. I'm glad he is at CSU and is being well cared for. I'm sure they will get to the bottom of this and help you plan a course of action for her recovery. 

Take care!


----------



## LisaT

I didn't realize that the percentage of recovery from FCE is as high as it is, which is very encouraging. 

He sounds like a wonderful boy, with owners who are taking great care of him. Sure do hope that there is fast healing.


----------



## JasperLoki

I just came upon this thread...

I am so sorry to hear about your boy, my thoughts and prayers are with you all


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #000099">I've been following this thread. What a scary experience. At least not you know what you are dealing with....sometimes the unknown is very daunting.

Did they suggest swimming as part of his physical therapy?

Also, is it common for a young dog to have a spinal stroke? I've never heard of it...and appreciate any information.

Good luck to you all!







</span>


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

http://handicappedpet.net/helppets/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=10626 has some information on FCE and other stuff related to paralysis in pets

You guys, Riddick and the vets-keep up the great work and progress. Take care-we are all hopeful!


----------



## dd

Glad to hear Riddick has good morale and that you have a better idea of what is going on. 

I googled FCE since I had never heard of it, and found a very inspiring video you might like to watch:
Keegan Walks after FCE Spinal Stroke!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SDOAo36yvw


----------



## natalie559

> Originally Posted By: LisaTHe sounds like a wonderful boy, with owners who are taking great care of him. Sure do hope that there is fast healing.


Ditto! Hoping for a speedy recovery, what a scary situation for all of you!


----------



## VectorSketcher

> Originally Posted By: Jazzstorm <span style="color: #000099">
> Did they suggest swimming as part of his physical therapy?
> 
> Also, is it common for a young dog to have a spinal stroke? I've never heard of it...and appreciate any information.
> 
> </span>


We were told by CSU that FCE is more common in large breeds dogs from 3-6 yrs, and that it tends to hit more males then females. The teaching Vet that is dealing with Riddick said his own Retreiver was stricken down with it while playing ball with him. Then it can happen from trama to the spine like a bad accident, or just if the discs in the spine decide to get all funky and enter the spinal cords blood stream. But they did mention that once the dog has it and recovers he never gets it again, so that was good news too. They did mention swimming as part of his physical therapy, but not right away, that makes me laugh though because Riddick can not stand being wet or in the water, maybe it will make him work harder to get out of it! 

Thanks for the youtube video DD, that is VERY encouraging! 

Jean, your links are a great help! Thanks so much! Thanks to you all for all the kind thoughts!!


----------



## aubie

That's great news!! The 80-90% recovery rate is amazing and I'm praying that you guys are right in there! I'm sure Riddick enjoyed having you guys at the vet with him...it's amazing how it can actually speed recovery, they really are like people in that regard.

Calming prayers and mojo still coming!!


----------



## WiscTiger

Sorry I haven't posted before. Things sound good. Please keep us updated.

Val


----------



## Laura H.

> Originally Posted By: vectorSketcherOh, and they said the cause of it all is probably something to do with a spinal disc acting up and getting into his spinal fluid, for his spinal fluid is yellow, which is not good at all, we are still waiting to see what that is all about, more tests they say, and to be patient.


So happy to hear that they actually figured out what was wrong so you can start the road to recovery.

Just curious, did they say what could be the cause of that happening to such a young dog? Or they're not sure; since he hadn't done anything extremely strenuous. Best of luck to you & your entire family










When we lived in NC my favorite cat in the entire world, Teddi, was out at night, in the morning neighbors brought him home, his back legs were paralyzed. He had a blood clot leave his heart & travel to the base of his spine, unfortunately he died at the vet's the next day, but the vet said he was probably not doing anything more strenuous than chasing a frog. Apparently my poor Tedd's heart wasn't all that great to begin with








He was just a little after four when I lost him (he was Cheetah & Bunny's brother)


----------



## VectorSketcher

Oh, I am so sorry about Teddi! That is what they told us basically too, that Riddick was not doing anything out of the ordinary. They have no idea why it happens at all, I guess it is fairly new still, they said that hits large breeds dogs at the ages of 3-6 and they don't know why that is either. We are hoping to start his road to recovery soon, however, I got a call yesterday saying that they need to do more tests on his spinal fluid because they found some wierd cells in it, then I was told that they think it might not be a spinal stroke after all but a spinal disease instead...so I feel like we just took a step back in the wrong direction.


----------



## LisaT

Tick disease???

Fungal infection???

Wow, when will they have more info for you?


----------



## agilegsds

Are they going to do the MRI again?

I went through something similar with Starine a few months ago, although she didn't lose use of her legs. I took her to the neuro dept. at the University of Wisconsin and they believed it could be either a disc, FCE or a spinal tumor. Their protocol for a diagnosis was chest x-rays and ultrasound (to rule out metastatic cancer), followed by MRI and spinal tap. They require both the MRI and spinal tap for a diagnosis.

We didn't get to the MRI/spinal tap because she started improving and they also found orthopedic problems, which were causing most of her symptoms.


----------



## natalie559

Discospondylitis?

http://petsurgery.com/discospondylitis.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=961635#Post961635


----------



## VectorSketcher

> Originally Posted By: LisaTTick disease???
> 
> Fungal infection???
> 
> Wow, when will they have more info for you?


Well, they are running test on his spinal fluid for the Fungal infection, they say so many big words so fast that I can't seem to write them all down, I try to write them down so I can research them. They did a check for ticks, although we don't have many of those hear, and I never take Riddick up in the mtns unless I am snowboarding and they are pretty much dead from the cold then, but no tick disease. I am waiting for the neurosurgeon to call me back now. 

Sandy - I don't know if they are going to do another MRI, I told them that they should, that we are willing to pay for them, I really think they need to do another, but they sounded like they weren't going to, they were just waiting around on his spinal fluid results, they sent out four tests for his spinal fluid, some within their building take about a day, then two had to go to another university so that will take awhile as well. 

Thanks for the links natalie I will check them out.


----------



## agilegsds

Have they determined from the physical exam what part of the spine may be affected?

With Starine they narrowed it down to two possibilities on location based on the exam, therefore they were going to do two MRI's. I can't find her report right now about exactly which vertebrae they suspected, but they were going to look at the tail area for possibly cauda equina, and then higer up for disc, FCE or a tumor. Cauda equina was also a possibility with Star - did they mention that?


----------



## LisaT

Hang in there, we're all pulling for your boy.


----------



## VectorSketcher

Thanks guys, we are hanging as best as we can. They call me twice a day to let me know how he is doing, he has adjusted to their routine with him, I hear how much the staff has grown to love him and how all the students want to work with him there, they just better know that he is coming home with me, ha! I guess in the morning they go into his room with a cart and he happily and eagerly gets up on the cart with help, they then wheel him outside where they strap on his harness for his lower end, and once the harness is on they said that he is unstopable, he goes really fast with his front part trying to smell all the new smells, and he is starting to place/use his back legs!! While he can't support his body weight yet, he is doing the motions of walking with his back legs, they said that he can place his right leg everytime, but his left leg sometimes drags a bit, but still that is progress! They are getting more spinal tests back today, they still don't know what is causing his paralysis so hopefully soon they will know so they can start a better treatment for him, they are going to try and remove his cathedar tonight and see if he can hold his bladder, I hope so. 

My vet called me and said that she will be setting us up with a hydro therapist here in the springs, so he will start water therapy when he gets home...I miss him so much, even Rogue doesn't act the same with him gone, she definately pulls her confidence from Riddick, not sure if that is a good thing or not, Rogue, who is normally a hyper crazy pup, is now just a calm pup who mopes around the house, it is sad to see her with like that, but I tell her he will be home soon. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers, I really think it has helped Riddick through his whole ordeal!


----------



## VectorSketcher

> Originally Posted By: agilegsdsHave they determined from the physical exam what part of the spine may be affected?
> 
> With Starine they narrowed it down to two possibilities on location based on the exam, therefore they were going to do two MRI's. I can't find her report right now about exactly which vertebrae they suspected, but they were going to look at the tail area for possibly cauda equina, and then higer up for disc, FCE or a tumor. Cauda equina was also a possibility with Star - did they mention that?


They had a hard time pin pointing exactly what part of the spine was effected, I think they still do not know yet. Riddick is hard for them to read, he holds back his pain sometimes and then he will let out a yelp when they really didn't do anything to him, they said that when the MRI is working again they would get him into it. I can't remember them mentioning cauda equina but I will definately bring it up when I talk to his doctor again tonight.


----------



## Allie

Hi Michelle -
I have been following this thread as I feel so badly that you and Riddick are going thru this and it just is so terrible that these things happen. However, you are certainly handling it well. Last night I tried searching on the forum because I recall that someone had posted a few months back that their GSD had similiar symptoms and the MRI revealed a fungal infection of the spine. Apparently this was only diagnosed thru the MRI. 

I apologize is this is so vague and I may be remembering the details incorrectly but I would feel remiss if I did not pass this information onto to you.

We are thinking about Riddick everyday.

Mary Lou,
Murphy 10 year old chow/rottie/?
Allie 3 year old GSD
Miami, FL


----------



## VectorSketcher

Thanks mary lou, I believe I saw that thread, someone posted it to my attention earlier, they are doing a test for the fungal infection, still waiting for it to come back.

But I got good news tonight....Riddick can stand on his own!









They took him out to walk, well with his harness on, and they said that he was just moving so fast with his front end that they had a hard time keeping up, and he was doing the motions with his back legs, so they stopped him, made him stand still and unhooked the harness and stepped back, and he held his own weight up on his own!!! This is the best news I have gotten all week, hopefully soon he will be walking again. Ha, they said that he was looking at them the entire time like, "Your going to catch me if I fall right?", lol. I had to share the good news, thanks for everything guys, I really think that your prayers and thoughts have helped him out so much!!









So while they are still confused as too what is wrong with him, he is getting better, little by little.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Michelle,

That is GREAT news!!!!!!!







I hope that you will be able to bring him home this weekend. I also hope they figure out what's going on! 

You must miss him so much but what a huge relief!


----------



## aubie




----------



## DancingCavy

What wonderful news! I've been following this post and thinking of Riddick, hoping for the best.


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: vectorSketcherRiddick can stand on his own!


----------



## RebelGSD




----------



## onyx'girl

wow, I hope his recovery just keeps on keepin on. Godspeed Riddick!


----------



## LisaT

I am so happy and so relieved!!! What wonderful news


----------



## dd

That is such great news!


----------



## lilysmom

This is great news.. Hope he is home soon


----------



## Qyn

That is great news - I have been reading this and hoping for good news and this is good news. I am very happy for you both.


----------



## WiscTiger

Yea that is great news... happy dance


----------



## GSDLoverII

That's FANTASTIC!!! Keep on going Riddick!


----------



## VectorSketcher

Another update on my boy, we got to bring him home saturday, CSU said that he was the most popular patient there and while they were happy to see him go home they were sad as well. When they brought him out to see us we got the best GSD welcome ever! He was talking so loud and so much he couldn't stop, he was shaking with excitement too. He did walk out to us but he is still so weak in the back, that just takes time to rebuild, you feel where he has lost some muscle mass they said that could be from both whatever effected him and from the steriods he is on. 

We will be going to start his water therapy on Monday, they said that therapy really does wonders for their recovery. I also ordered him a special harness to help us and him move him about, right now you can gently grab his tail and he will pick himself off of the floor to a standing postion but he can't really stand more than a minute or two without sinking back to the ground, but once he gets going his back legs are trying like crazy to help with the walk and for the most part the back legs are doing a great job, he still is so weak and his walk is very disorientated, sometimes his back legs cross or one will slip out , but it is a working progress and he will only get better. 

I think worst part for him was that the cathedar caused him to get a UTI. So while he tries to control his bladder sometimes it just comes out on him, so we keep him clean and dry so he doesn't get urinary scolding, we also move him about alot so he won't get any bed sores, we are took work with his walking alot, but not to over do it. He also has 5 medications that he has to take twice a day, so many pills.

They still have no idea what was the cause, they said that they have almost postively ruled out the spinal stroke, they still have a few tests coming back next week, hope that has some answers, right now they are diagnosing him with inflammation of the spinal cord, but they are unsure what is causing that, so hopefully the tests come back with answers. 

Just wanted to update you guys on his condition, thanks again for all your positive thoughts!


----------



## LJsMom

I just want to say that Riddick is a very lucky boy to have you!


----------



## LisaT

I'm so glad that you have your boy back home, and the progress sounds sooooo encouraging!!

They sent him home with steroids, any antibiotics by chance?

The folks on the senior board would probably love to hear what kind of harness you ordered??

That sounds like a wonderful GSD greeting. Just imagine how happy he is to be back with his pack


----------



## Katerlena

Glad to hear your Riddick is back home!! (Our GSD lost complete mobility a couple of years ago and needed to have spinal surgery and I remember what a frightening and difficult time that was but bringing him back home was one of the happiest days of my life).

Hydrotherapy should be very helpful - did they also give you some physical therapy exercises to do with him?

Hope that Riddick continues to improve!


----------



## DancingCavy

I'm glad to hear he's home with you and on the mend. I am hoping he'll be back on his feet and back to his old self again in no time.


----------



## VectorSketcher

> Originally Posted By: Kater
> Hydrotherapy should be very helpful - did they also give you some physical therapy exercises to do with him?


They mentioned to massage his legs and butt muscles and back, and to just get him up and move and make him walk on his own, but that was it, I guess the therapy people at the water place will give us more info on that.

Lisa - They did send him home with two antibiotics, one for a spinal disease, they are still waiting for a test to come back for the confirmation on that though, if it is negative those antibiotics will stop. And then he has another antibiotic for his UTI. The place I went to get the harness is http://www.helpemup.com/ ,
and here is a pic of the one I ordered, 










One of the vets there told me that it worked really great with his dog, and even for dogs coming out of spinal surgery or having severe spinal injuries, so it should be here today, I hope!


----------



## BowWowMeow

That looks like a great harness! I am so glad he's home with you. I hope he continues to improve each day and gets over the UTI quickly! Are you giving cranberry capsules?


----------



## VectorSketcher

Hi BowWow! I am excited about the harness! Hmmm...no cranberry capsules, the vets just gave me some antibotics they are called Clavamox, I guess they were doing a urinary culture to see which bacteria was causing the UTI and then they were going to switch us over to something else, but really I think the Clavamox is helping his UTI go away, his urine is not as smelly as it was when we brought him home, and he can control it a little bit better today, he didn't wet his bed last night. But he did get overly excited about breakfast and let out a large puddle in the kitchen, so I guess his control comes and goes. Mainly it is his poo control that he has none of right now, he can't control his sphincter muscle right now, so his poo just comes out of him, surprises him and me! He gets this humiliated look on his face, puts his ears back, and scoots rapidly away from the area, but when he scoots he drags his tail through it and makes an even bigger mess, poor baby. He is definately keeping me busy with clean ups.


----------



## AK GSD

I am so glad to read he is improving. It sounds like you found a wonderful facility to help diagnose and treat him. Poor boy... but at the same time so lucky to be so loved! 

Years ago our boy Baron went through this, but not quite as severe. He was around 3 years old and with steroids and time he did recover but afterwards was always a little weaker. 

I bet Rogue is glad to have her big brother home again. Best Wishes to you and your kids


----------



## BowWowMeow

Just wondering how Riddick is doing? It's been a week since your last update. 

How's the harness working out? Is he moving better on his own?


----------



## VectorSketcher

Hi,
Sorry I have been meaning to add an update. Riddick's harness is awesome! It really helps me to get him to move around. But he is now walking on his own now, which is wonderful! He still has that staggered drunk person walk, but now that he can move his tail I see he is using it more for a balance so it is helping him to gain control over his hind end more. However, when he gets to moving to fast all you see is his front end going in one direction, and then his butt end going in a different direction! Rather funny at times, and then scary at other times as he is prone to knocking things over. He can now walk up the stairs on his own, coming down is a different story though, still working on that part. 

I think the worst part now is his inability to control his bladder (due to the severe UTI) and his inability to control his bowel movements, he is on so many meds that it makes his poo so runny and sticky and horribly smelly! So this is how my days go lately, I am pretty good about getting him outside to pee I take him out about every 30-45 minutes to pee and I walk him around to help regain his muscle use, then he will pee again while outside. Then we get inside, I think he is all good, he is not showing any signs of having to potty, then BAM! The nasty poo strikes, we both are trying to run to the door but we never make it in time, he freaks out falls to floor and scoots frantically across the carpet trying to get away from the poo, making an even bigger mess! I think this is the hardest part about his recovery, I pray that he gets control over his bowel movements soon. I think he gets upset when he does let go in the house, his face says he is sorry and he can't help it, I tell him I understand and that it is ok, but the clean ups keep my days filled for the most part.

Rogue has been really good with him up until lately, she is still very much a pup and wants to play the way they use to play. This week Riddick has started to walk around the back yard on his own, and Rogue takes this as a sign of hard play time which consists of her jumping over, running around or just running head on into him, all in an attempt to get him to play with her. She keeps knocking him off balance and he plops to the ground, so keeping her at bay has been a task.

But he has improved so much since this all happened, we are so happy he is doing as well as he is, now if he can just gain control over his potty issues!


----------



## LisaT

Thanks so much for the update -- so glad to hear of the improvement!


----------

